# original song - biographical dedication to Walter Becker



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

huge Steely Dan fan... I was crushed when Walter passed ....had to write a dedication 
this is song one for an EP of this style, I hope to wrap in 2019 ..slow going with all the moving parts 

thx for listening 


Heaven Can't Wait | Howard Figg


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Sounds great Howard


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Good one Howard! Loved the sax solo.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Sounds great Howard


thanks Dan


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Good one Howard! Loved the sax solo.


thx Pete , i know the guitar parts suck ...lol ... sax was my buddy and former band mate Jim Brennan ...a monster


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

live4tone said:


> thx Pete , *i know the guitar parts suck *...lol ... sax was my buddy and former band mate Jim Brennan ...a monster


Well I didn't mean it that way.  You sound great as usual. I liked the second tune you have posted there too.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Well I didn't mean it that way.  You sound great as usual. I liked the second tune you have posted there too.


thx Pete ...just teasing and fishing for a compliment  .... great avatar by the way !


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

luvit


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice job Mr. Figg , good mix , keys, backup, sax ,guitar , and your voice !


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Great job, and thanks for sharing. I am also a huge Dan fan and think your tribute will be well received by many.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> luvit


thanks !


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

John Reilly said:


> Nice job Mr. Figg , good mix , keys, backup, sax ,guitar , and your voice !


thanks John ... must fess up , it's not me singing ... this was a collective ... i am the writer, arranger (charted most of the parts) guitarist and lyricist ... so I play the other instruments on all my demos, and then they're elevated with a little help from me friends.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Great job, and thanks for sharing. I am also a huge Dan fan and think your tribute will be well received by many.


thanks so much Ron, i would be so happy if it gets received well in Dandom ... simply to honor the brilliant and unassuming Mr Becker


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is really excellent. Great Steely Dan vibe and the recording is first rate.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> That is really excellent. Great Steely Dan vibe and the recording is first rate.


Thank you , I appreciate it Dave


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

great song, I sense years of listening to Steely Dan as you are carving out your own approach with loads of their influence


----------

